
Learn APIs in Ten Minutes or Less: JSON the Language of the Internet - defnmacro
https://daily-coding.info/JSON-the-language-of-the-internet.html
======
defnmacro
I wanted to make a post on what APIs are in a short bite sized chunk, assuming
you have literally 0 programming knowledge. Please let me know if you find it
helpful! Also let me know if you'd like me to make more posts in this format.
Thanks!

